# Making my own backup/buddy hitch light whatever you call it



## TJS

There is no way in hell I am paying not even 50 bucks for a hitch light assembly. My buddy gave me these lights (free) and I had this scrap lying around. Made some tabs to "recess" the lights back a little and tigged them on. I will be making a protector for them as well. This also protects my trailer plug. It also will act as a step. I might put some parking lights on it as well if I can find them in my boxes of lights. I know these will eventually get smashed but hey they were free. I want to run a relay for the reverse lights though. 
T.J.


----------



## Dissociative

i hear this.....home fab all the way


----------



## TJS

Dissociative;866800 said:


> i hear this.....home fab all the way


I saw your vid about the 7 pin charge wire harness. My 02 250 Superduty is a gas motor. So can I still use the "charge" wire for the relay main power in. 
Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## grec-o-face

Beautiful welds TJS, really.

Nice stuff.


----------



## wkahler

I was thinking about a pair of these mounted to the bumper!!!
http://www.sirennet.com/soeaussmb0swc.html


----------



## Dissociative

yes......charge is the same on the gasser..


----------



## Dissociative

that milk looks bad in the picture....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

That looks good, nice fab work.


----------



## Hubjeep

Beautiful welds, is that TIG?

I would like to get a tig welder sometime. I currently have an old Craftsman 220V AC arc, Millermatic 212 Mig, and Hypertherm PowerMax 30 plasma cutter.


----------



## TJS

Hubjeep;867436 said:


> Beautiful welds, is that TIG?
> 
> I would like to get a tig welder sometime. I currently have an old Craftsman 220V AC arc, Millermatic 212 Mig, and Hypertherm PowerMax 30 plasma cutter.


Yes it is tig. Done with a Miller Dynasty 300DX machine.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

Dissociative;867250 said:


> that milk looks bad in the picture....


Didn't taste too good.


----------



## overtime

That's what my plan is to make my own. I am gonna just have 2 or 3 light to make it even brighter


----------



## mike1316

what relay you using


----------



## TJS

mike1316;869219 said:


> what relay you using


I think I got a 30 AMP bosch style laying around somewhere. I am going to wire it like Dissociative's video shows how. He posted it on this site somewhere.
T.J.


----------



## TLB

Nice fab work. How about some protection around the lights just incase you back into a snowbank


----------



## TJS

TLB;870318 said:


> Nice fab work. How about some protection around the lights just incase you back into a snowbank


Not done yet. In my original post I stated I will be making a protector. Did some more today. I did a full weld on it. I also found a GM LED third brake light I had laying around. I might put it below the lights on the protector "strap" I make. Does anyone know if the (BR) in the 7 pin connector supplies 12volts when the brake pedal is pressed. Or is this (BR) just for a brake controller to the trailer brakes where different voltage is applied from the brake controller to the trailer brakes. If so, then I will not run the LED brake light. I might just put some recessed LED lights in there. Next up wiring and paint.
T.J.


----------



## ShadmorePlowing

TJS I like what you are doing!! I recently put auxillary reverse lights on my HD, and I don't like where I placed them (on the bumper, near license plate). I was thinking about making up a hitch style assembly, and now seeing yours it makes me want to do it more. When you are done, send me some pictures.


----------



## mike1316

i still can not find the video and what is the part # to the relay


----------



## TJS

Here is Dissociative's video. The relay is just a run of the mill relay you get at any auto parts or car audio store. Just a bosch style.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83906&highlight=backup+relay


----------



## Dissociative

yep.....good to know you guys are out there doing this stuff.......


do it all yourself guys...its much better and way cheaper...


----------



## Lux Lawn

Great job man.


----------



## TJS

Here is how I am going to do the wiring. I went to NAPA today and found the Hoppy Ford kit. They wanted 34.00. I already have a Factory set up on my truck that looks just like that. So all I need is the 7 pin trailer connector. I then went to West Marine and bought one. I think this was the cheapest item in the place. It was only 5.29. Deal. So then I found a relay and a socket from a GM vehicle I think in my box of stuff. The relay was a potter and brumfied. Found some terminal ends in my box of goodies and made a harness almost like Dissociative's. 
Here is how it goes: The purple out from the relay (87) goes to the backup hitch lights. The pink into the relay (85) is the trigger when you put it in reverse from the 7 pin.
The black is ground (86). The red is (30) which is a feed in from the "Aux, power" from the 7 pin. The brown out from the 7 pin is the parking lights. Not sure if I am going to use any other lights yet. I wanted to use the LED brake light but I need a brake controller to feed a full 12V to the 7 pin when stepping on the brakes. 
Here are a couple of pics.
T.J.


----------



## oh8chevy2500

looking good... where are you going to mount the relay?


----------



## oh8chevy2500

just did this quick today with scraps and some free grote lights... question is do i mount them down or up? opinions?


----------



## 4wydnr

I'd mount them on the topside, then they are that much higher.

These make me want to weld something up, instead of mounting them to the stake pockets.


----------



## oh8chevy2500

not to highjack the thread but.. heres how mine sits


----------



## TJS

I had to spend some money today. 5 bucks for some 3/16" x 2 flat stock. I then broke out my handy dandy home-made brake. Bent the material up and welded the protector on. I can mount mine up or down. I think I might add a center support from the stock I have left over. Next up wiring and paint. Hey oh8chevy2500, nice job. Add a protector though.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

Pics cont..


----------



## Steve G.

Nice job:salute:


----------



## flatlander42

you should put a couple of pieces between the lights to add some support. Cuz if you put the lights on the upside, it'd be a good chance that somebody would use it for a step and crunch your guard. 

just throwin out the idea. I still like the project!


*second thought* That Break looks Super Handy! I bet it is Way better than just bangin around with my vice.


----------



## TJS

masternate42;873247 said:


> you should put a couple of pieces between the lights to add some support. Cuz if you put the lights on the upside, it'd be a good chance that somebody would use it for a step and crunch your guard.
> 
> just throwin out the idea. I still like the project!
> 
> *second thought* That Break looks Super Handy! I bet it is Way better than just bangin around with my vice.


Thanks, but re-read post #27. That is what I am going to do with the stock I have left over.
T.J.


----------



## c.schulz

Lookin good. Keep me informed.

Chris


----------



## flatlander42

TJS;873340 said:


> Thanks, but re-read post #27. That is what I am going to do with the stock I have left over.
> T.J.



sorry, usually I read better than that. Just goes to show, Great Minds Think Alike! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dissociative

ok...i waited long enough....


there is a green wire that goes to nothing tapped to the loom under there....it's a CHMSL feed....brake light only...for camper tops....all trucks have em..

get a 2 wire trailer connection and snake that wire for your leds....


----------



## TJS

Dissociative;874493 said:


> ok...i waited long enough....
> 
> there is a green wire that goes to nothing tapped to the loom under there....it's a CHMSL feed....brake light only...for camper tops....all trucks have em..
> 
> get a 2 wire trailer connection and snake that wire for your leds....


Thanks. 
T.J.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Arent the fords wired with a relay built into the trailer plug?


----------



## Dissociative

02powerstroke;875341 said:


> Arent the fords wired with a relay built into the trailer plug?


only the diesels have the extra 20 amp reverse feed....gasser share the factory reverse in 7 pin..


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Still looking good. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## TJS

DONE. I used a radio shack project box I had and put the relay into it and sealed it up really good. The project box is secured to the back of this thing with drilled and tapped screws. I also was able to tap into the CHSML circut for my GM LED brake light. Thanks for the tip Dissociative.
T.J.


----------



## Brian Young

Very nice job TJ  Just think, you probably have what maybe 50 bucks and some man hours into it. That thing would probably sell for 200 bucks.


----------



## turbo5560

i just built one today like oh8chevy2500 did in the above post, but i have three lights instead of two, i tested them out tonight when it got dark and i kinda want to say it was a waste of money. The center one that goes straight back i can't even tell it is on and the other two i have pointed off to the side and while it is better, it's not that much better than without them. I have mine hooked up through the trailer lights on the truck so i just plug it in there and it comes on when i am in reverse. Much simpler that way, but am i not getting enough power that way? 
TJS your lights look alot brigher than the ones oh8chevy2500 and i used.


----------



## oh8chevy2500

turbo5560;879784 said:


> i just built one today like oh8chevy2500 did in the above post, but i have three lights instead of two, i tested them out tonight when it got dark and i kinda want to say it was a waste of money. The center one that goes straight back i can't even tell it is on and the other two i have pointed off to the side and while it is better, it's not that much better than without them. I have mine hooked up through the trailer lights on the truck so i just plug it in there and it comes on when i am in reverse. Much simpler that way, but am i not getting enough power that way?
> TJS your lights look alot brigher than the ones oh8chevy2500 and i used.


my lights are getting wired up with a relay using the trailer charge feed to power the lights and the reverse to trigger the relay and the grotes were free anyway most mounting bolts are 3/8" so i have the bar already to go ahead and replace the lights


----------



## dheavychevy38

Not to hi jack but I went out and bought all the goodies to build one. When I was checking the back of my truck my 12 volt is dead. It's a 03 chevy 2500hd gasser. Hi jack over


----------



## oh8chevy2500

dheavychevy38;879859 said:


> Not to hi jack but I went out and bought all the goodies to build one. When I was checking the back of my truck my 12 volt is dead. It's a 03 chevy 2500hd gasser. Hi jack over


I have an 08 gasser and I went on the gm upfitters website when I found my dump trailer wasn't charging off my truck and there was a wire that had to be connected and a fuse added in the underhood fusebox...


----------



## turbo5560

oh8chevy2500;879800 said:


> my lights are getting wired up with a relay using the trailer charge feed to power the lights and the reverse to trigger the relay and the grotes were free anyway most mounting bolts are 3/8" so i have the bar already to go ahead and replace the lights


do you find that those lights are going to have enough light for you?


----------



## TJS

I got these lights for free from a buddy. I think they are some sort of fog or diving light. The important and key item is the relay in the system allowing full charging voltage to the lights.
T.J.


----------



## turbo5560

TJS;880099 said:


> I got these lights for free from a buddy. I think they are some sort of fog or diving light. The important and key item is the relay in the system allowing full charging voltage to the lights.
> T.J.


If you don't mind, could you explain how you have the relay installed. I saw you explained in above, but i couldn't follow.

Basically what I have is the ground of the lights going to the ground of the light connector, and the power going to the reverse connector. Pretty simply, but how to i add that relay into this?


----------



## oh8chevy2500

turbo5560;880463 said:


> If you don't mind, could you explain how you have the relay installed. I saw you explained in above, but i couldn't follow.
> 
> Basically what I have is the ground of the lights going to the ground of the light connector, and the power going to the reverse connector. Pretty simply, but how to i add that relay into this?


I know u asked tjs but for starters you are going to have to get the charge wire functioning or run a 12v+ wire to the rear of the truck...once u have the power to rear the wiring schematic of the relay is drawn on the top of it ...pretty simple hook the hot wire and the signal wire to the input pins and the 2 lights to the output pins and ground pin to the ground in the trailer harness... That's the way I did it...


----------



## grec-o-face

TJS, 
I just stopped by your webpage, and I wanted to say that I saw your Eaton/5.0 project. VERY NICE!!! As a Mustang guy, I know exactly how those M112's are showing up everywhere for almost nothing these days. GOOD JOB mating it to a 5.0 lower! I'm very impressed.

(Sorry to Hi-Jack)


----------



## dheavychevy38

oh8chevy2500;879875 said:


> I have an 08 gasser and I went on the gm upfitters website when I found my dump trailer wasn't charging off my truck and there was a wire that had to be connected and a fuse added in the underhood fusebox...


The fuse is already installed. It's had the trailer package setup in it since day one.


----------



## c.schulz

Try this. You will have to run all wiring seperatly but will give you full power to those lights. Also as far as the lights you may want to step them up on power.

Chris


----------



## oh8chevy2500

for my truck the 12v+ hookup procedure is found here page a-57:
http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2008_BB/08REV_LDCKFST_Elec_D3.pdf


----------



## turbo5560

oh8chevy2500;880506 said:


> I know u asked tjs but for starters you are going to have to get the charge wire functioning or run a 12v+ wire to the rear of the truck...once u have the power to rear the wiring schematic of the relay is drawn on the top of it ...pretty simple hook the hot wire and the signal wire to the input pins and the 2 lights to the output pins and ground pin to the ground in the trailer harness... That's the way I did it...


what type of relay did you buy? sorry for the stupid questions... 
so i hook the charging wire and the reverse light wire (truck side) to the relay, and then connect the lights to the other side of the relay? and then the ground to the ground on the truck.


----------



## oh8chevy2500

i didnt buy anything for this project actually other than the 7 pin trailer end connector im using a replacement relay for the old mm1 setup on a chevy where it had the 5-6 relays behind the drivers headlight... im assuming its a dei brand 30A relay waterproof and im goin to use a pigtail harness load it with clear rtv to seal it from the backside and dielectric grease the ... out of the pins hopefully it will hold up

i know if anyone read the gmupfitters link i posted the fuse that has to be put in is a 40A so i have a 40A fuse feeding a 30A relay ...power 2 lights that hardly draw 3 amps a piece .... people may say the relay, fuse or wires will get too hott n burn or the lights are goin to pop being over powered ... im still a believer that if everything is working fine the lights will only draw whats needed... and if its not working as i want it to whats the loss in free or maybe a 40 amp fuse if things go terribly wrong


----------



## Dissociative

it's VERY simple...

feed relay power from 12v charge wire...

trigger relay with reverse wire you already have tapped into 

ground relay with 7 pin ground....

power the lights with the relay


waterproof and hide relay in the tube your lights are mounted on.....



any more questions?..


----------



## turbo5560

Dissociative;880865 said:
 

> it's VERY simple...
> 
> feed relay power from 12v charge wire...
> 
> trigger relay with reverse wire you already have tapped into
> 
> ground relay with 7 pin ground....
> 
> power the lights with the relay
> 
> waterproof and hide relay in the tube your lights are mounted on.....
> 
> any more questions?..


thanks for the help! Sorry for being an idiot, i've never used a relay nor know what it does.

Should i just to go the auto part start and ask for a general relay?


----------



## Dissociative

yep.....a horn relay is fine.......


----------



## Dissociative




----------



## turbo5560

so for this application, using a relay will get the proper power to the lights instead of using the low power reverse wire on the truck side of the wire harness?


----------



## TJS

turbo5560;881344 said:


> so for this application, using a relay will get the proper power to the lights instead of using the low power reverse wire on the truck side of the wire harness?


That is correct. The relay takes the load.
T.J.


----------



## Rumble

Dissociative;875489 said:


> only the diesels have the extra 20 amp reverse feed....


Dissociative, is there a feed wire for the revese lights in the rear of the bed like the CHMSL I have the brake light hooked up. I want to run some additional backup lights on my sander. If it was wired from the factory It would be great to know so I can tap into it just like the brake light. Thanks for the help.

Tim


----------



## TJS

Bringing this back up. I added some LEDs and re-wired it to hide the wires as well as wire the LEDs to the parking light circut. I also re-painted it too. The last picture is with the third brake light on and the parking lights on. The white wire with the weather pack connector connects the the CHSML wire on the superduty.


----------



## oh8chevy2500

Looks good I like the addition!


----------



## flatlander42

Tell me more about those small round lights.....do you have a link? That looks Sweet! You better lock it into your hitch before it grows feet and walks away!


----------



## oh8chevy2500

I'd also like a link to the lights and maybe a lil schematic to your wiring and is that a 2" reciever beneath the bench?


----------



## TJS

Got them on ebay. The seller is always selling them. Wiring them was a pain because I had to solder and feed them to the next light and then do the same and so on. Had to do this for a gound and power. Note, the black wire is power and the white wire is ground for these lights.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130424510576&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

T.J.


----------



## TJS

oh8chevy2500;1086662 said:


> I'd also like a link to the lights and maybe a lil schematic to your wiring and is that a 2" reciever beneath the bench?


The "receiver" welded to my work bench is for my home made manual rotory table for welding. Yes I have a lock for my hitch light.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

*Couple of Pics*

Couple of Pics.
T.J.


----------



## MarksTLC

Wow, That really came out looking great. Nicely Done...


----------



## jerrywane

*dead link*

That link to e bay for the lights is DEAD


----------



## Yooper75

jerrywane;1301384 said:


> That link to e bay for the lights is DEAD


That link is a year old........


----------



## jerrywane

*yeppa*

It is then a year old dead link? R.I.P


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

nice bead!!!!!!


----------



## flatlander42

jerrywane;1301480 said:


> It is then a year old dead link? R.I.P


I bought 12 little Amber ones from this site......They came FAST, and are probably the coolist marker lights in the county!

http://www.4wheelparts.com/Lighting...t=5256&t_pl=102783&t_pn=DTI01-6575-50#active1

Here is what I put them on. 
Not trying to hyjack....but here is a pic of them lit up.


----------



## kurtandshan

I am reviving this because I am stuck. 
I am attempting to wire up some back up lights. I understand(on my 07 Ford f250) the center pin(7 pin) is the reverse lights. I am attempting to use the ground from the pin. I wired everything up, turned the key to on and put it in reverse. The reverse lights came on, but the ones I had wired into the plug did not. I attempted to check the truckside and got no power to the center pin, or any of them for that matter, even with the lights on. I know pictures would help, and maybe a new tester but I don't have any can anyone offer some advice?
Thanks


----------



## TJS

Wow. Old one. Sounds like an issue with the factory wiring or power source.


----------



## kurtandshan

Update: New tester, discovered have power for running lights/turn signals/brake lights etc. just no power to reverse lights.


----------



## T-MAN

check the fuse ?


----------



## kurtandshan

Yup, fuse from power block under the hood was blown. Thanks


----------

